
Bootstrap Email – Bootstrap 4 stylesheet, compiler, and inliner for email - jaymeh13
https://bootstrapemail.com/
======
chiefalchemist
So this is essentially ZURB Foundation for Email but with Bootstrap.

I'm excited to try it out.

